# Scorpion stings a pair of doves



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Quick hunt on the 1st of the year 7/16 smacks doves out of trees with authority!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Scorpion !


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

That is a beautiful slingshot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting It’s great to see your post again


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy. Beautiful frame!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

YouTube vids coming soon?


----------

